# Realistische Flammen



## SantaPhotoshop (25. Dezember 2002)

HI!

ich möchte mit photoshop realistische flammen, wie bei einer explusion zum bsp. machen, mich irgendwelche unechten flammen an texten sondern richtige.

danke und fröhliches wihnachtsfestchän 


ich bin einfach nur zu schlau um zu :denken:


----------



## stiffy (25. Dezember 2002)

welch herrliches paradoxon...

vielleicht solltest dus dann mal mit  versuchen


----------



## Wolfsbein (26. Dezember 2002)

http://www.shadowness.com/tutorials_p_rfire.html


----------



## Mythos007 (26. Dezember 2002)

Hier wird Ihnen weitergeholfen ...

  .:klick:. 
  .:klick II.: (Quicktimemovie)
  .:klick III:. (pdf-Datei)


----------

